# 2010 Etec Rpm's



## EastCapeVantage (Dec 13, 2015)

I have recently bought a new to me skiff a couple weeks ago. The boat has a 2010 Etec 115hp HO. Ran the bought this weekend and noticed the rpm's would occasionally jump around. For instance when cruising at 3500rpms I would watch the guage jump from 3500 to 4000 and back down. Nothing sounded odd just could feel the jumping motion. This is the first 2 stroke engine I have owned so trying to get any information someone might be able to lend. This engine only has 230hrs on it. I know they say no scheduled maintenance for 300 hours on this etec but it almost feels like spark plugs. Think that may be a good starting point? I have not started the process of checking out yet but will start this week. Anything someone might add would be great. Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That motor is computer controlled and needs factory maintenance with the motor hooked up to the correct year/model software. You might simply have a "spark plug issue" or it might be something else. I'd take it to a BRP dealer and have them do a diagnostic to find out what's really going on.... Then it might or might not need plugs. Hope this helps.

The lower unit on every E-Tec is no different than a lower unit from years ago -but the top end is radically different.... never let anyone mess with the upper end unless they've had the factory training..... I've run nothing but E-Tec 90's now since 2005 - my current one is slightly over 3 years old, out of warranty and running like a top...


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Going a different direction with this suggestion, but could your prop be slipping? Are you trimmed up & jacked up? It is more likely that there is an engine controls issue as mentioned above, but prop slip is a possibility depending on how you run your boat.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Water in the fuel could cause the rpms to vary.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If spark plugs were the problem you'd notice poor running at higher speeds, engine missing, etc. Sparks needing replacement would also cause hard starting, uneven idle, etc.

There are so many other things going on in those engines that you really need a diagnostic to tell what the issue(s) might be....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

EastCapeVantage said:


> For instance when cruising at 3500rpms I would watch the guage jump from 3500 to 4000 and back down. Nothing sounded odd just could feel the jumping motion.


Interesting that RPM's randomly increase...RPM's typically decrease when something bad is about to happen.

However you didn't say if you confirmed WOT operation was normal?


----------



## EastCapeVantage (Dec 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Interesting that RPM's randomly increase...RPM's typically decrease when something bad is about to happen.
> 
> However you didn't say if you confirmed WOT operation was normal?


Took the boat in on Monday and got it looked at... spark plugs were definitely the cause of it. Caused the engine to idle rough and jump and higher speeds. What we all kinda pointed to. Went ahead and had all oils caged and full service. Now running like she should run!


----------



## EastCapeVantage (Dec 13, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Interesting that RPM's randomly increase...RPM's typically decrease when something bad is about to happen.
> 
> However you didn't say if you confirmed WOT operation was normal?


Mike your right, I didn't say anything about WOT. I didn't feel the WOT was at full capacity before servicing. After the dealer went thru it and serviced everything, now looking back WOT was not functioning properly. I was only reaching 5000-5100 rpms. After dealer servicing now reaches 6100 WOT. Max speed prior to servicing was 37-38. Now been through servicing its 47ish. Much better needless to say!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

EastCapeVantage said:


> Mike your right, I didn't say anything about WOT. I didn't feel the WOT was at full capacity before servicing. After the dealer went thru it and serviced everything, now looking back WOT was not functioning properly. I was only reaching 5000-5100 rpms. After dealer servicing now reaches 6100 WOT. Max speed prior to servicing was 37-38. Now been through servicing its 47ish. Much better needless to say!!


Glad to hear it was a cheap fix, and shows the need to do routine maintenance. (pay now or pay later)

Amazing that you gained 8-10 mph by going from 5100 rpm to 6100 rpm. That Vantage hull design is awesome for a 19' skiff.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

MariettaMike said:


> Glad to hear it was a cheap fix, and shows the need to do routine maintenance. (pay now or pay later)
> 
> Amazing that you gained 8-10 mph by going from 5100 rpm to 6100 rpm. That Vantage hull design is awesome for a 19' skiff.



Glad to hear your 300 hour service sorted things out for you. The master mechanic that first recommended E-Tecs for me (about 14 years ago when OMC had the technology but hadn't released any motors with it - my first E-Tec was 2005 after BRP began selling them to the general public....) told me then that you'd know it when an E-Tec needed service..... 

In the next month or two I'll be selling my current one and buying a brand new (#4 for me) one for my skiff. Can't say enough good things about them....


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

EastCapeVantage said:


> Mike your right, I didn't say anything about WOT. I didn't feel the WOT was at full capacity before servicing. After the dealer went thru it and serviced everything, now looking back WOT was not functioning properly. I was only reaching 5000-5100 rpms. After dealer servicing now reaches 6100 WOT. Max speed prior to servicing was 37-38. Now been through servicing its 47ish. Much better needless to say!!


I have a 115 etec ho on my hb marquesa. Having a similar rpm issue as you describe. (Can't get higher than 5,100 rpm) max speed is 42mph. I'm taking it in this week to have it looked at. I'm just curious to ask a few questions before I talk to a mechanic. Was the engine making any sputtering or coughing sounds at 2,000 to 2,500 rpm? Mine sounds like it is skipping a beat in the compression. Also, I'm seeing the engine temp climb quickly in the 3,000's rpm range. If I back off to a lower rpm, the temperature drops. Temp also drops if I am over 4,200 rpm. It seems like there is a hotter rpm zone between 3-4k rpm on the engine. Finally, the pisser isn't shooting a stream of water it is more like a heavy flow that just dribbles down the lower unit. Is this normal? This is my first etec and I bought it used. Thanks in advance for allowing me to compare notes.


----------

